# steuersatz welcher und gabelservice



## harry22 (29. Mai 2011)

hallo leute 

ich habe ein x-controll 210 
nicht mehr ganz orginal da ich viele teile gewechselt habe 
so auch die gabel und den dämpfer !!
ist jetzt eine rock shox reba u-turn und ein rock shox dämpfer und diese beide müssten nun mal zum service und da ich nicht ewig warten möchte 
drum schreibe ich mal hier vielleicht ist hier ein bike-händler der den service macht denke auch an der gabel müssten diese führungsbuchsen gewechselt werden !!

dann noch nee frage welchen steuersatz würdet ihr denn einbauen 
ich dachte da an einen industrie steuersatz 
sollte aber nicht zu teuer sein !!

danke schon mal fürs antworten 

mfg harald


----------

